
Why you don't need much math to learn data science - SharpSightLabs
http://www.sharpsightlabs.com/blog/math-for-data-science/
======
nanis
Math is the easy part. Having the intellect to understand what the numbers
coming out of the sausage machine is harder. As always, the incentive is to
ignore all that difficult stuff ... Look ma, I am soooo machine learned!

------
iagovar
Sometimes I feel strange in the "data science" field. I did a sociology degree
in a small Spanish university (UDC) and I found the Multivariate Statistics
course way harder than almost anything out there.

I do struggle with programming though. Not really the logical part, but even
in R plotting something that would be simple in Excel or SPSS is quite tricky.
Maybe it is because I'm not a native english speaker but how stuff is named is
weird and doesn't make much sense to me, so it becomes harder to memorize.

For example, why did they choose str() for a quick view of data frames? To me
that reads naturally like "string()", so it would make sense to use it for
doing stuff with strings.

That's why, while I do use R, I really love tools like KNIME above all. Maybe
it's just a matter of keep doing it, but while other people seems "fluent"
with R o Python I really can't do much without documentation, and some trial
and error.

